# Bluebonnet Winter Double DQ 2016 with Brazosport RC



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

This years Bluebonnet RC Derby and Qual will be located on Roger and Kaye Fuller's
Property in Manheim TX northwest of Giddings TX.
We will have signs posted. This is a Double DQ with Brazosport RC which their 
grounds are 4 miles from the Fullers at Clint Avant's. 
Both events close tonight.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Map of Fuller's property below. We will advise which specific location for Bluebonnet's stakes asap.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Bluebonnet's qual and derby will be at Fuller's #3 (145 ac)
2187 CR 109. Look for signs.


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Any updates on the Derby? Thanks


----------



## reddingearp (Apr 21, 2006)

I heard 9 dogs to the forth in the derby


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Bluebonnet Qual has 8 dogs to run in the 4th series In the 
Morning ( Sat Jan 16th) starting at 8:00 am
We plan to start the Derby right after that ETA 9-9:30 Am


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Brazosport has 9 dogs back for the fourth in the derby. Planning on a 10 am start time for qual.


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Any results on the Derby? Thanks


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Qualifying got one series done today. My understanding of call backs are:
6 8 13 15 20 21 22 24 26 27 29 32 34 35 36 43 47 48 52 
that should be 19 dogs back to the 2nd series


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any derby results appreciated


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

GIANT HURRAHHH!!! for Hoyt and James! 2nd today in the Brazosport Qual.
Hoyt is James' 1st dog. Completely Amateur trained, no day training with pro mentorship either. James trained Hoyt to a MH @ 2 yr old without a collar (6 for 6!) and now has placed in a highly competitive 53 dog qual. Fantastic and outstanding job to a great trainer, a great DOG and a great team!


----------



## Heinz87 (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Results for both Clubs are posted on EE
Bluebonnet would like to thank all the people who helped us this 
weekend especially Clayton Taylor.
Congratulations to all who placed or finished !


----------

